# Our gradkids waterbody records



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

You all have seen me posting about our kids a fishing in the past, but now, here is the rest of the story!!!-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Back in December our grandson Brandon was fishing with me below the Lake Livingston dam and caught a catfish. After checking the Texas river water body records I realized that it qualified as a junior water body record, so we recorded it. When the certificate came in the mail it caught the eyes of the other grandkids, being that 7 year old Brandon was prancing around showing it off in front of them and bragging of what a great fisherman that he was. Now the other 5 grandkids wanted to know when I could take each one of them to catch their own record fish. Well that presented a real challenge for this old man, and not being a totally one sided person, sat back and wondered how I am going to get each one of the grandkids to catch a water body recordable fish. But the best part is that all of our grandkids want to go fishing with me, and man, this is great. I have had a lot of pleasure spending quality time with each one of them on the water in the boat, and going from place to place fishing for different types of fish. We have grandkids from 4 through 15 years of age and I do realized that by some peoples standards, some of the fish they caught are not enormous in size, but when you watch a small child fight for all they have to get it to the net, it was a big fish to them. As we got going on this adventure, and had several kids with records, it come to me that it just might really be possible to get all of our grandkids to catch a junior water body record recorded by the Texas Parks & Wildlife Dept. Well the certificate for the last one came in the mail, and we now can say that each and every one of our 6 grandchildren has caught and recorded a record fish with PawPaw and Memaw. I just really don​


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

That's a great picture Glen, congrats to all


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Ya'll should all be very proud. Alot of hard work but fun times I'm sure. Probably some good meals of fish also. Keep it up


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

All I can say is awesome. Very proud of you!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a picture worthy of hanging on the wall... great lookin' crew!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Glen, you know what it's all about! Good job taking those grand kids fishing.
It's so good they *want* to fish! Let us know how you plan to get all of them water body records. Good luck!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

The fact that each of your grandkids has a record catch, could be a record in itself. I see a record within a record here.

Congrats to all of you...


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Way to go Bird that is awesome*


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

That is very cool Gbird.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

very awesome that's all I can say!
James


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

What an accomplishment GBird, Simply amazing,hat's off to all!Congrat's


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

FISHROADIE said:


> That is very cool Gbird.


+2!!!!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

That is awesome...Can you take me for a record ?....:biggrin:


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll bet that was a fun bunch of "work". Good job, and Congrats!!!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

whackmaster said:


> That is awesome...Can you take me for a record ?....:biggrin:


It is a lot tougher once you turn 17. :headknock


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good post Gbird, I have really enjoyed it. What a terrific thing to have going on!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrat's to you and your family.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic! Absolutely fantastic! A great accomplishment for those youngsters. You're making them fishermen and fisherwomen for life GBird! Congratulations!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I have been playing with my grandkiddo's......they are the best!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

GBird, you are now SUPER PAWPAW.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

That's cool. Great job!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

This should be a spotlight story in the paper or on the local news. Pretty incredible accomplishment and I bet it hasn't been done before by one family (grandkids). A local reporter would probably jump all over this.

Awesome job and those kids will always remember this! Stories to be told for the rest of their lives.

Great job Paw Paw!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

thats awesome. How about some pics of all the records?


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

The value you have added in memories to their lives cannot be measured. 
GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## tatchley (Feb 3, 2011)

I think this is one of the most awesome things I have ever read on here. Both, because you wanted to try to do this for all of those kids, and because they all were successful at accomplishing it. Great Job!!! I know you are very proud.


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

The records are really sweet but the time that you take to take the kids fishing is really awesome


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

The Texas Parks and Wildlife Dept. has sent me a note and told me that they have released this story and picture to their outdoor media group. If anyone sees it in any publication, will you please let me know so we can get a copy for our scrapbook. Thank all of yall for the support and kind words that yall have said while we have had a ball playing with the kids. It has really been great being in my second childhood and having kids to play with, life is good.


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Great job GBird,, what an awesome accomplishment.. My grandkids are a little to young to start working on a project like that, but when the time comes I think that would be a great challange. Maybe you'll be able to guide me. 

Alan


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

Thats good stuff right there!!!


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Glen, did they each break the other's records or were they different species? Wonder if they have a category for us "elders".


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Glen, did they each break the other's records or were they different species? Wonder if they have a category for us "elders".


 They were all of a different species. These records were all from the junior category, there is an all age category and it starts from 18 to whatever and the competition is a great deal tougher to say the least. Google Texas fish awards and look for pineywoods section and then Livingston to see the standing records.


----------



## conk jr (Jun 11, 2010)

congrats


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Thats way cool!!


----------



## conk jr (Jun 11, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Glen, I commend you for all your efforts. Please Congratulate all of your Grandchildren on their accomplishment for me. This is really something to be proud of and will stay with them for the rest of their lives.


----------

